# Warning. Biden administration are pushing for a major war



## Joh17 (Mar 18, 2021)

Was told this spiritually. In the middle east i think. The news confirms something is going on it seems.









Russia dramatically recalls its US ambassador back to Moscow


Biden lashed out at Russia Wednesday warning Putin would 'pay a price' for interfering in U.S. elections - even after president's intelligence director found Kremlin did not interfere in election process.




www.dailymail.co.uk









__





9 Signs That Pieces Are Being Moved Into Place For A Major Middle East War | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com













Biden appoints warmongers


The Senate confirmation hearings for Biden’s cabinet appointees — which began the week of Jan. 18 — should serve as a sharp warning of the continuation of dangerous U.S. war policies. The corporate media has focused on Biden’s promise to overturn many of former-President Trump’s policies. Bu




www.workers.org







https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/03/02/biden-ran-ending-forever-wars-hes-already-undermining-that-promise/





Was thinking that if we tell lots of people about it then the warpropaganda will not work well and we could prevent the war. Have posted this in lots of groups and sites on Facebook but now i am blocked from posting there. Please help.


Matthew 5:9 - Blessed are the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At the rate he's going overseas conflict will be the last thing he'll have to worry about.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

One of your sources is a Communist rag, that does not lend credibility to your post. You are are a Sad Sack, and it looks like, that Ridin With Biden has struck again. Or a reasonable facsimile of that guy.

Your user name seems suspect, so I looked John 17 in the NASB.
John 17: vs 15, 16 & 17

15 I am not asking You to take them out of the world, but to keep them away from [e]the evil one. 16 They are not of the world, just as I am not of the world. 17 Sanctify them in the truth; Your word is truth.

Are you with The Evil One, are you on his side? They need to use the ban hammer on you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

www.workers.org??
Really???


----------



## Joh17 (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes perhaps not the best source but the information may still be valuable. Posted this on other sites. The Biden laptop and connection to CCP.








Experts: Joe Biden's Ties to China Present National Security Risk


Joe Biden and his family's financial ties to China present a national security risk for America, experts and lawmakers assert.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just so there’s no confusion, in 1969 I went halfway around the world to fight communists.
I have not changed my mind about those SOB’s.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

If Biden is preparing for any type of war it's against the U.S. citizens not Russia. 

This is a bunch of BS. Biden knows we're not going to war with Russia and so does Putin.

Not sure why I'm trying to explain this to another troll....


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

RPD, why do I get the feeling you were thinking a lot more than one word?


----------



## Joh17 (Mar 18, 2021)

Nick said:


> If Biden is preparing for any type of war it's against the U.S. citizens not Russia.
> 
> This is a bunch of BS. Biden knows we're not going to war with Russia and so does Putin.
> 
> Not sure why I'm trying to explain this to another troll....


Perhaps the plan is to lose?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

My finger is feeling twitchy, the Ignore Button must be pressed to alleviate things.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Joh17 said:


> Perhaps the plan is to lose?



Lose what? Your sense of reality?


----------



## Joh17 (Mar 18, 2021)

Nick said:


> Lose what? Your sense of reality?


If Biden is controlled by the CCP i mean.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Joh17, I have to ask....you were told this spiritually? How so?


----------



## Joh17 (Mar 18, 2021)

Annie said:


> @Joh17, I have to ask....you were told this spiritually? How so?


Yep several times a day actually. Not sure if i should go deeper into that though. And doubt it helps anyway.


----------



## Joh17 (Mar 18, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> One of your sources is a Communist rag, that does not lend credibility to your post. You are are a Sad Sack, and it looks like, that Ridin With Biden has struck again. Or a reasonable facsimile of that guy.
> 
> Your user name seems suspect, so I looked John 17 in the NASB.
> John 17: vs 15, 16 & 17
> ...


Yes you got me. 👺How can it be evil to try to prevent war?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Joh17 said:


> Yep several times a day actually. Not sure if i should go deeper into that though. And doubt it helps anyway.


Fair enough if you don't want to answer, but why then did you bring it up? In just sounds very concerning to me. Be careful.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Russia recalls its US ambassador; Putin throws 2 insults back at Biden after Biden calls him a 'killer' | American Military News 

Biden doesn't have the mental horsepower to trade insults with Putin.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Joh17 said:


> If Biden is controlled by the CCP i mean.


Of course Biden is a puppet for China. That should be pretty obvious to anyone who's paying attention to what he's done since being "elected" president. 

Not sure what that has to do with Russia. The only way the US could lose a war against Russia is if they wanted to. Can't imagine how that would help anyone other than Russia. 

We could literally bomb a couple of military bases in Russia and they still wouldn't even think of declaring war against us.

I'm sure there would be plenty of hostile talk from Russia about what they would do but they still wouldn't do anything unless we gave them no other option. 

Putin knows this and also knows that Biden's harsh (LMAO) talk about Russia is just pandering to the media to make it look like he's taking a hard stance against them.

I'd be willing to bet they called Putin before the interview just to let him know what Biden was going to say and not to worry about it.

Took a page right out of Obama's playbook. Pretend to look tough on Russia (with no cause) to try and keep people from asking why they're not being tough on China (with plenty of cause).


----------



## Murby (Jan 29, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> One of your sources is a Communist rag, that does not lend credibility to your post. You are are a Sad Sack, and it looks like, that Ridin With Biden has struck again. Or a reasonable facsimile of that guy.
> 
> Your user name seems suspect, so I looked John 17 in the NASB.
> John 17: vs 15, 16 & 17
> ...


Just a note: Zerohedge is a Russian controlled website.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Creepy Joe will handle Putin like he did Corn Pop and if that doesn’t work it’ll be push ups! Can you picture it?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have found www.rt.com to tell the truth a little more often than American mainstream media.
But, that ain't saying much.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I think sad sack's comment is humerous. He knows who messed with our election and it sure as he double hockey sticks wasn't russia. Seems it's a lot closer to his current temporary address


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Murby said:


> Just a note: Zerohedge is a Russian controlled website.


That's the first I've heard of that although I don't read them much. Can you verify that?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I told folks months ago that a primary focus of the Deep State and Military Industrial Complex was to get us back into wars. The deaths of servicemembers is worth it when billions in profit is on the line.


----------



## Murby (Jan 29, 2017)

inceptor said:


> That's the first I've heard of that although I don't read them much. Can you verify that?


Technically, zerohedge is Bulgarian, but the owner is basically a Putin kiss ass. His other partner apparently walked away from it because the guy is such a pro-russian.





Zero Hedge - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Tanya49! said:


> Creepy Joe will handle Putin like he did Corn Pop and if that doesn’t work it’ll be push ups! Can you picture it?



Maybe next he'll threaten to take Putin behind the gym and sniff him for a while.......


----------



## Joh17 (Mar 18, 2021)

Lots of talk about massive military movement in the Mediterranian.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373404159127474176


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I told folks months ago that a primary focus of the Deep State and Military Industrial Complex was to get us back into wars. The deaths of servicemembers is worth it when billions in profit is on the line.


Considering China is preparing to take on and beat our military while our military is more interested accommodating the gender confused, I'd say a LOT of our servicemen will be killed.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Considering China is preparing to take on and beat our military while our military is more interested accommodating the gender confused, I'd say a LOT of our servicemen will be killed.


Maybe I should order the Rosetta Stone class on Mandarin.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I can’t remember. Was it Mao or Stalin who said all power comes from the barrel of a gun?
Communists understand this, American Democrats and other leftists do not.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can’t remember. Was it Mao or Stalin who said all power comes from the barrel of a gun?
> Communists understand this, American Democrats and other leftists do not.


 Mao he said and wrote it numerous times. Others have changed a word and claimed it.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can’t remember. Was it Mao or Stalin who said all power comes from the barrel of a gun?
> Communists understand this, American Democrats and other leftists do not.


All Thugs use this.
The Democrats use the media...to the same effect.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Maybe I should order the Rosetta Stone class on Mandarin.


Won't help any. They want the land and not the people.
I'm thinking the Kungflu was a dry run for a gene-specific bioweapon.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Won't help any. They want the land and not the people.
> I'm thinking the Kungflu was a dry run for a gene-specific bioweapon.


That is a possibility. But they will need to have a huge amount of people to start with to work the land. No they won't wipe out the entire population. It has been predicted that 2/3rds of the population will be gone by 2025, You know the website I speak of.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Considering China is preparing to take on and beat our military while our military is more interested accommodating the gender confused, I'd say a LOT of our servicemen will be killed.


We will most likely been in a world war before too long. First, there's big money to be made. The money people tend to finance both sides because it's highly profitable.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> We will most likely been in a world war before too long. First, there's big money to be made. The money people tend to finance both sides because it's highly profitable.


There's money to be made in conflicts. A lot of money. A world war, today? Special weapons will be flung around like beads at Mardi Gras. That'll seriously damage the profit margin.
China will be playing for keeps.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> There's money to be made in conflicts. A lot of money. A world war, today? Special weapons will be flung around like beads at Mardi Gras. That'll seriously damage the profit margin.
> China will be playing for keeps.


Both China and Russia want and need our resources. This is one reason I believe they have allied. Oh, and Iran is in that mix. Go figure.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Both China and Russia want and need our resources. This is one reason I believe they have allied. Oh, and Iran is in that mix. Go figure.


You are right on the money.
China is allied with Russia but doesn't trust Russia and will turn on Russia in a Beijing second. Iran? Those inbred dolts are just pawns to the CCP.
It would be better if Russia were our enemy. The CCP is colder and more heartless than my first wife.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> The CCP is colder and more heartless than my first wife.


I had one of those.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The following are things I have read in more than one place. I can go and look for back up if I need to. From what I remember 2 of the largest purchases are 150,000 acres of farmland that they got with the purchase of Smithfield and a recent purchase of 100,000 acres in west Texas. The Canadians and Germans also own a lot of farm land. Foreign owned totals approximately 30 million acres.

If the control of food is the goal then foreigners will continue to buy the land unless it becomes illegal for for foreigners to own large tracts of farmland.

If foreigners control a large percentage of life saving medication, own large parts of the farmland, stop the country with a flu, and can interrupt the supply line for food and supplies why does there need to be a war? It seems they are already testing their grip on the United States.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

*If Biden is itching for a war this may be his excuse.
It's looking like Syria is in play again. Russia has deployed a significant portion of its navy to the Eastern Mediterranean.*









*Meanwhile three Russian Ropucha-class landing ships (each capable of carrying 12 APCs or 10 main battle tanks and 340 troops) escorted by a Steregushchiy-class guided missile corvette left the Baltic and are likely heading to the Med.*










*At nearly the same time a British intelligence gathering aircraft was circling the skies close to the headquarters of the Russian Northern Fleet in the Barents Sea checking on ship movements there.*









*Ropucha-class large landing ship*









*Steregushchiy-class guided missile corvette*


----------



## Joh17 (Mar 18, 2021)

Not to late to stop war and children from being slaughtered. We just have to expose their plans online and they can´t go for it. With some work one person can do that. If people are told Biden Whitehouse are going to start a major war in the middle east and it then happens it´s a huuuge wake up call. There is no way they then can manipulate public opinion to go along with war. Thanks!


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

Can't we all just smoke a bong??

I think the Russians already have enough of their people living here in the USA, Asian countries take over large parts of cities and have for decades, the streets are full of People of Color protesting everything the US does.. Are they easily persuaded to join an enemy of the US to help them get their welfare checks delivered and no argue about it?? 

We already have two Muslim women in our own government which has to mean there are enough muslims to win a few elections.. How soon will those two women bring Sharia law to their districts??

A lot of people are complaining about all the Mexicans coming across the border but, they're not coming here for all the freebies our own people "qualify" for, they're coming here to work.

I worked on an Intel site in Phoenix a few years back and I never saw a Mexican on a corner with a carboard sign saying "Homeless, anything helps".. No, they went out and got the jobs our own people living in poverty and homeless don't want to do. If one job wasn't enough to put a roof over their families heads and food in their mouths, they went and got a 2nd and 3rd job to take care of their family. 

They're not out there getting free college degrees without paying or taking out loans and getting them forgiven by our government. 

I saw one thing they did so often, it just amazed me. I love going out on Saturdays and finding deals at yard sales buying a tool here or something else there. The Mexicans would ring their pickup trucks into town and the bed would have a 4' high chainlink fence with the posts down in the square holes on the truck. They'd go to a yard sale and ask "How much for everything??" The poor yard sale owner is sitting there in the Phoenix heat, starting to think about getting in a pool to cool off and they end up selling everything.. yard sale done? Check.. and the Mexican would keep going until his truck was full then take it all home and the next weekend, they'd be out at the Mexican Flea Markets selling all that stuff and making a good percentage over what they bought it for.. 

Appologies for the long thread, just had to explain a few things folks can look at.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

kl0an said:


> We already have two Muslim women in our own government which has to mean there are enough muslims to win a few elections.. How soon will those two women bring Sharia law to their districts??


You should count again. There are more. We've had a number of musilms in cabinet positions.


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

inceptor said:


> You should count again. There are more. We've had a number of muslims in cabinet positions.


I'm afraid to start counting.. The two I mentioned are just what I've read about currently holding seats.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

kl0an said:


> Can't we all just smoke a bong??
> 
> I think the Russians already have enough of their people living here in the USA, Asian countries take over large parts of cities and have for decades, the streets are full of People of Color protesting everything the US does.. Are they easily persuaded to join an enemy of the US to help them get their welfare checks delivered and no argue about it??
> 
> ...


Maybe if you backed off the dope you'd see the error in your little fairy tale of love is a bunch of crap.
Now, I will grant that there are areas of the country where your asinine statement is partially true. But look at the majority of the influx from the southern border. They are leeches coming out of South America encouraged by the democrat freebies and promises in exchange for a vote.
Want to know how I base my opinion?
Because the closest town to me is 49% hispanic/latino working for Tyson. Notice I said working? And they work the local chicken houses, hay farms, and cattle ranches. My youngest daughter in law is first generation born north of the Rio Grande. We sell them goats for meat and milk, as well as rabbits and the roosters we hatch. They have similar feelings as I do. They've found a place to live an American dream and all they see are mojados screwing it up for them. 
You need to quit smoking that crap the democrats and the other dope smoking hippies are feeding you and realize there are two groups, and those climbing the fence aren't here for hard work that's legal. 
They're leeches, an invasionary force, and they do not bode well.


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

Maybe if you smoked just a little bit of herb, you'd get off your high horse and your chest would hurt so much from you beating your fists on it telling everyone else they're totally wrong. 

FYI, I'm not a democrat at all, I voted Republican all the way for many years now. 

I talked about what I saw with my own eyes when I mentioned the Mexicans working more jobs to make sure their families had a roof over their heads and food on their tables.

I live near Portland, OR and the things I'm seeing going on in that city are totally sad. Liberals are giving everything they can to the homeless and taking from those of us that actually work for a decent living. 

Can't we all just smoke a bong is a line from an old movie I saw many years ago. I don't smoke pot or take any drugs. I do enjoy a good cigar from time to time. 

Take a little more time and read what is being written instead of jumping on me saying I'm some kind of dope smoking hippie based on the first thing I said in that post.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Look, I read what you said, and I told you that doesn't apply everywhere. I told you where I live it operates that way. So maybe you better pay more attention to what I wrote, understand I have an opinion you may not like, I've got a right to it, and I really don't give a damn about your political party or who you claim to have voted for.
You don't want me assuming you're a dope smoking hippie, don't say stuff that makes me think you're a dope smoking hippie.

And I don't need to thump my chest or brag. I'll tell you like I've told others here. I intend to speak my mind. You're welcome to disagree, but my opinion changes with reason, not stupid comments.


----------



## Joh17 (Mar 18, 2021)

Seems like the they are using Ukraine to push for war. Good that Biden admitted blackmail in front of the cam though. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376653574772555780


----------



## Joh17 (Mar 18, 2021)

OSINT-1 på Twitter: "#OSINT #Submarines #BMØ #Arctic #Russia 3 Russian Submarines surfaced through the ice near the Arctic base on Alexandra Land. A gap in the ice marks the spot. https://t.co/liat9T4Lwr" / Twitter


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Was there ever any doubt that this administration would try to drag the U.S. into another never ending war?

Nothing like a good war to take people's minds off government corruption and the erosion of the Constitution. 

I can already hear the words being spoke by the Biden administration. 

"Now more than ever we have to come together as a nation and put past transgressions behind to support our country against a foreign adversary"

Or something along those lines......


----------



## Joh17 (Mar 18, 2021)

Perhaps NATO should stop provoking a nuclear power.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377048026053742593

"JUST IN - U.S. European Command raised its watch level from "possible crisis" to "potential imminent crisis" (the highest level) in response to the buildup of Russian forces on the border with Ukraine (NYT)"


----------

